# [SOLVED] Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

I purchased a 64GB microSD card on ebay. It has a Samsung packaging with the Samsung company logo engraved on it so it doesn't look like one of those no-name brand 2GB microSD cards faked to look like a 32GB. 

Nevertheless, I put this 64GB Samsung microSD card under the H2testw test and the log is not in my favor. 

Log:

Warning: Only 63908 of 63999 MByte tested.
The media is likely to be defective.
7.6 GByte OK (15948704 sectors)
54.8 GByte DATA LOST (114934880 sectors)
Details:967.9 MByte overwritten (1982400 sectors)
0 KByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 0 sectors)
53.8 GByte corrupted (112952480 sectors)
984 KByte aliased memory (1968 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x00000000e8763000
Expected: 0x00000000e8763000
Found: 0xffffffffffffffff
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 10.6 MByte/s
Reading speed: 9.60 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4

The packaging looks something like this:









*The other test I did was copy about 40GB of media files (movies mainly) to this drive and then attempt to play them. They are unplayable as well. I ran the H2testw twice with both the microSD card in it's original exFAT format and the other NTFS format as well. 


Anyways, is this an 8GB microSD card faked to look like a 64GB?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Looks like it's junk whatever size it is. I certainly wouldn't trust anything stored on it. Have you tried to return it for a replacement?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

I doubt that its Junk or fake but most likely DOA.

You can slimily return it to the person you bought it from if they have a return policy.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

junk: poor quality, useless or of little value


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Samsung doesn't make poor quality items. :wink:

This unit is just DOA = Dead on Arrival


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

DOA = poor quality, useless or of little value.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Regardless of which it is returning it would be the way forward


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

I agree.


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

That's going to be hard. I paid $25 (include shipping) for this and the seller doesn't accept returns. So formatted on my computer to exFAT and NTFS, then later, formatted it to 'Generic Hierarchical' on my Galaxy S4. Still can't seem to exceed 8GB.

btw, I would assume that a DOA would mean that the drive wouldn't read/write at all. right now, it can read/write the first 8GB.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Odd how only some of the data is readable.

What you can do is first contact the seller stating that the product is not working correctly. If he doesn't reply to help you then contact eBay.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Hindsight is 20-20 but _never_ buy from any seller that doesn't accept returns of defective merchandise. You get what you pay for and a device that sells on eBay for a third of what it does on Newegg should raise some red flags. The eBay seller may have bought a bin of factory seconds.

Your only recourse is to go through eBay's buyer protection:

eBay Buyer Protection Page


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

the good news is that the eBay seller refunded my money and told me to just keep it..so I now have an 8GB microSD card..the bad news is I still need a 64GB one


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Here are 2 places you could look Amazon.ca: 64gb micro sd
NCIX.com - Canada's Premier Computer Store - Online PC Discount Store, Buy Computer Accessories
another here Canada Computers | Computers, Computer Parts, Computer Componets, Hardware & Accessories
here Search Results for 64gb sd card at TigerDirect.ca
Newegg.ca - 64 gb sd card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*



jhehe said:


> the good news is that the eBay seller refunded my money and told me to just keep it..so I now have an 8GB microSD card..the bad news is I still need a 64GB one


Either Joe's suggestions will work or look for a new one on eBay.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

There a lot of Chinese sellers moving counterfeit flash memory and drives, so it's certainly a possibility it's a fake.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Fake flash devices are a big problem. A large percentage of such devices sold on eBay, particularly with those in the larger sizes and with sellers in the Orient are fake. Devices sold at particularly attractive prices would also be a concern. In many cases the drives failed manufacturers tests but were sold by dishonest employees.

The packaging for such devices is often very professional and convincing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

It's "buyer beware" on eBay. Not too long ago, eBay was sued for selling counterfeit items. A French court ruled that they were not responsible for what people sold on their site, even though they make money from the sales, because they simply act as a host, rather than selling the items themselves. I buy almost all my electronics from reputable places like Newegg and Amazon or directly from the manufacturer and I've never been disappointed. 

Also, you may not know this but eBay owns PayPal. By having sellers use PayPal, eBay is actually making money twice on the same transaction.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bought microSD card on eBay, is it a fake?*

Enough criticism of eBay has been spoken here. One Chinese seller should not represent the vast majority of legit sellers on the website.

OP clearly has a DOA or defective SD card and has received a full refund.

OP's options are to just buy another one.

_Thread closed._


----------

